
Top Keyword Price Nears $100 Per Click - chuck_taylor
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=115431
======
legalhate
I'm devoting to the next 10 minutes to clicking on all the mesothelioma ads in
the Google SERPs. $90 per click? Hah.

------
viggity
That is crazy. Believable, but crazy nonetheless

